# fünftes Weißwurstrennen in Külsheim - 30.11.2008



## Tom:-) (14. November 2008)

*Die Wurst wird 5!*
Und zum 5 Jährigen haben sie natuerlich
wieder eine modifizierte Strecke

Termin: 30.11.2008 (1. Advent)

mehr Informationen hier:
http://www.rsv-kuelsheim.de/50319198131480e05/index.html​


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (15. November 2008)

Weß jemand, was an der Strecke modfiziert wurde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (15. November 2008)

gibts das höhenprofil auch grösser??


----------



## Tom:-) (17. November 2008)

da ich beide fragen nicht beantworten kann würde ich empfehlen, diese an die in der ausschreibung angegebene mailadresse zu senden.


----------



## sharky (17. November 2008)

ich war beim 1. rennen dabei und hab mir geschworen, dass es das letzte mal war weil ich 3x so lange das bike putzen musste wie das rennen ging  
sofern die strecke modifiziert ist und nicht wieder nur über feldwege geht und beim kleinsten regenguss ne schlammpiste wird, würde ich starten


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (17. November 2008)

sharky schrieb:


> sofern die strecke modifiziert ist und nicht wieder nur über feldwege geht und beim kleinsten regenguss ne schlammpiste wird, würde ich starten


Es ist wohl laut Mail von heute morgen nur der Schlußteil modifiziert. Die schönen Schlamm-Trail-Passage in der Mitte (kennst du noch gar nicht, wenn du nur beim ersten Rennen warst ) ist wohl weiter drin. 
Bei gutem Wetter komm ich ziemlich sicher. Bei schlechtem Wetter muß ich mir das noch überlegen, ob ich mein Bike wieder so einsauen will... 





Zumindest die Matschreifen haben sich echt gelohnt an dem Tag!


----------



## Tom:-) (17. November 2008)

so viel heimaterde an deinem bike ... ich hoffe du hast nicht die gute külsheimer ackerkrume in den taunus entführt 

wenn das letzte stück modifiziert wurde, dann ist eventuell die attraktivste stelle für die zuschauer, also der finale kleine schlammstich mit 90° kurve weg? lassen wir uns überaschen.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (17. November 2008)

Tom:-) schrieb:


> so viel heimaterde an deinem bike ... ich hoffe du hast nicht die gute külsheimer ackerkrume in den taunus entführt


Schritt für Schritt schütte ich den Gr. Feldberg auf, bis auch wir endlichen einen 1000m-Berg vor der Haustür haben!  121 m to go!


----------



## Hebus (17. November 2008)

Oh mann, wenn ich die Bilder sehe, dann bekomm ich richtig Bock auf eine schoene Schlammschlacht. Leider bin ich an dem WE nicht da


----------



## drivingghost (28. November 2008)

sharky schrieb:


> ich war beim 1. rennen dabei und hab mir geschworen, dass es das letzte mal war weil ich 3x so lange das bike putzen musste wie das rennen ging
> sofern die strecke modifiziert ist und nicht wieder nur über feldwege geht und beim kleinsten regenguss ne schlammpiste wird, würde ich starten



und?


----------



## Mister P. (29. November 2008)

Ja, wie siehts aus?
War gestern oder heute mal jemand auf der Strecke?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phil_rad (30. November 2008)

Das rennen war schön. War mit mein crosser unterwegs, dritte platz, von drei cross-bikes! Der abfahrt "schloss graben" war auch cool. 
Grüß
Phil


----------



## randi (30. November 2008)

Hi Phil Glückwunsch,

du bist dritter geworden und der Fahrer vor dir vorletzter  von den Crossbikes.

Erhol dich gut.

Give me a call
Wenn Du Zeit hast Mo/Di einfach mal auf der Arbeit durchrufen.


----------



## drivingghost (30. November 2008)

jepp, hat spaß gemacht. das fünfte mal. 
war auch mit dem crossrad unterwegs.


----------



## phil_rad (30. November 2008)

randi schrieb:


> Hi Phil Glückwunsch,
> 
> du bist dritter geworden und der Fahrer vor dir vorletzter  von den Crossbikes.
> 
> ...



Hey Andi! 
du muss dir ein cross rad wieder zuleggen, es macht ein riesen spass mit dem ding! Ich rufe dich morgen an. 
ciao
phil


----------



## Widu (1. Dezember 2008)

phil_rad schrieb:


> Das rennen war schön. War mit mein crosser unterwegs, dritte platz, von drei cross-bikes! Der abfahrt "schloss graben" war auch cool.
> Grüß
> Phil




War auch dabei. Die Strecke hat mir gut gefallen. Leider hat mein Rad unterwegs schlapp gemacht.

Bilder



Der Weihnachtsmann fuhr auch wieder mit:


----------



## herr.gigs (1. Dezember 2008)

randi schrieb:


> du bist dritter geworden und der Fahrer vor dir vorletzter  von den Crossbikes.



Der war ich dann  Strecke hat mir gut gefallen, super zum crossen

@Ramin: Meine Bremsbeläge sind Kool Stop Linear Pull V-Type (für Avid)

Gruß Gigs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dox (1. Dezember 2008)

Ja hat echt Spaß gemacht.

@Sharky: Wo warst du? Es war kein Regen und die Strecke
wurde auch modifiziert.

Gruß dox.


----------



## Tom:-) (1. Dezember 2008)

jo, schön war's - und mord an lunge und schenkeln - also wie immer. die modifizierte strecke fand ich auch gut. den schloßgraben sind wir anno dazumal bei komplettvereisung in 10er kette mit dem schlitten runter, das war ebenfalls eine show 

dank an die veranstalter - klasse gemacht!


----------



## drivingghost (1. Dezember 2008)

danke gigs. 
hier, habe mal ein foto gemacht:


----------



## sharky (1. Dezember 2008)

dox schrieb:


> @sharky: Wo Warst Du? :::und Die Strecke
> Wurde Auch Modifiziert..



Nicht Genug!!!


----------



## Widu (4. Dezember 2008)

phil_rad schrieb:


> Das rennen war schön. War mit mein crosser unterwegs, dritte platz, von drei cross-bikes! Der abfahrt "schloss graben" war auch cool.
> Grüß
> Phil



Tach Phil,

Fragst Du mal Deinen Kollegen, wie er es fertig gebracht hatte, sich so zu verfahren, dass er in der ersten Runde von der Seite wieder auf die Strecke gekommen ist?

Grüße

W.


----------



## phil_rad (4. Dezember 2008)

Widu schrieb:


> Tach Phil,
> 
> Fragst Du mal Deinen Kollegen, wie er es fertig gebracht hatte, sich so zu verfahren, dass er in der ersten Runde von der Seite wieder auf die Strecke gekommen ist?
> 
> ...



Hi Widu, 
was meinst du? Welchen Kollegen? 

Gruß 
Phil


----------



## Widu (4. Dezember 2008)

phil_rad schrieb:


> Hi Widu,
> was meinst du? Welchen Kollegen?
> 
> Gruß
> Phil




Sorry, habe Dich mit dem Zweitplatzierten verwechselt. Die Ergebnisse sind jetzt online. 


Ein MTBler vom TV-Miltenberg kam irgendwie vor mir von rechts schiebend auf die Strecke und er war gut genug. Ich denke mir, dass er sich wohl verfahren haben muss. Würde mich interessieren, wie er das fertig gebracht hat.


----------



## herr.gigs (5. Dezember 2008)

Hi,
ja ich weiß wen du meinst. Die hatten sich warum auch immer verfahren, wollten nicht abkürzen... 
Der Junge ist eben auch nur Straßenrennen gewöhnt - immer gerade aus


----------



## flocu (5. Dezember 2008)

Widu schrieb:


> Sorry, habe Dich mit dem Zweitplatzierten verwechselt.



Der Zweitplazierte ist ein Vereinskollege. Soll ich dem was ausrichten?


----------



## Widu (7. Dezember 2008)

flocu schrieb:


> Der Zweitplazierte ist ein Vereinskollege. Soll ich dem was ausrichten?




Nein, ich meinte den Kollegen des Zweitplatzierten Crossers. Aber es hat sich ja schon herr.gigs dazu geäußert. Der Kollege hatte sich anscheinend verfahren. 

Dem RSGler kannst Du aber, wenn Du willst, unbekannterweise Grüße ausrichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (9. Dezember 2008)

gibts auch irgendwann ein paar fotos auf der homepage?


----------



## Widu (10. Dezember 2008)

www.mtb-kuelsheim.de


In der Galerie sind zahlreiche Bilder.


----------



## drivingghost (10. Dezember 2008)

wenn ich dich nicht hätte 
danke


----------



## Tom:-) (19. Dezember 2008)

jetzt auch bilder hier:
http://www.rsv-kuelsheim.de/50319198131480e05/index.html#5031919b76127e101


----------

